# Sponge filter too big?



## itamag (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey everyone! I got an air pump and a sponge filter recently, but now that I put the filter in the tank I've realized it's quite big in there. It takes a whole lot of space in the tank, and the outlet tube is high enough to rise above the water surface. Does the size of the sponge matter? Can it create a too much of a current? Does the outlet tube height affect the filter in any way?
Thank you! (I will post pics soon)


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Does the size of the sponge matter? sure I have sponge filters the size of small aquariums, does it affect performance no but it will not work any better that a smaller filter 


Can it create a too much of a current? yes the more air you push the more water flow there will be.

Does the outlet tube height affect the filter in any way? yes and no When we use lift tubes outside we want the lift tube above the surface to add O2 and cool the ponds but you don't see this in an aquarium often. 

R


----------



## itamag (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's a picture


----------



## itamag (Dec 28, 2012)

I could really use some advice :-? I want to plug the filter in but am afraid for my betta. Is it bad that the sponge is this size? Does it matter that the air outlet tube is high enough to get above water surface? My air pump is the right size for the tank. Thanks!


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Just cut the lift tube off.

R


----------



## itamag (Dec 28, 2012)

And the sponge itself is not too big?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Well there's not a lot you can do about that short of replacement.

R


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The sponge cultivates the benificial bacteria so that should not be a problem. What size tank is it? A hacksaw would cut it shorter but you need to be sure that the surface is filed very smooth so your betta won't hurt itself. The outlet needs to be low enough that that water reciruclates into the tank. If it's too high it won't rise above the pipe to go back into the water and it does no good. Sponge filters don't typically make too much current but they can be too noisy depending on the tank size. Put your ear on the tank when it's running this is what your betta is hearing. I have sponge filters that are too small if you are interested.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

The size of the sponge has very little to do with it besides how much space it takes up in the aquarium. Has more to do with how much air you push through the filter than the physical size of the filter



















Here is a DIY filter in a pond build out of 5 gallon bucket and pvc pipe notice the outlet is above the surface. If you can push a large volume air the tube could be on the second floor if that where you would like. 

R


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Since I have mostly small tanks I have to put the pipe near water level because the air pump would not shoot water out like the filters you show. In most cases for a smaller tank to keep the current low for bettas I have to use air reduction valve to keep it from making too much water disturbance. The filter just produces bubbles at the surface.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Jada has hers adjusted just right. It's more efficient when the water exits below the surface. 

You can cut it off with a hacksaw by wrapping the area to be cut with a layer or two of masking tape. Mark your cut with a pencil and shallow cut, round-and-round, until it's cut through. Put the cut end down.

An air adjuster valve costs about $2

My computer won't load your picture. What kind of filter is it? How big is your tank?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

The sponge being large is fine, it may not look great but you could easily get some decor/plants to block the view. The sponge is just where the beneficial bacteria will colonize and where gunk will get trapped.
The outlet tube height does effect the function, and you do want it under the surface as noted. I had the same issue when I got my sponge filters at first, and I had to hack away the tops of the tubes. Because I didn't have a tool that gave me a super clean cut, I also made sure that I cut the bottom of the tube off instead of the top, so that my fish aren't going to cut themselves on the edges, as I couldn't get them totally smooth, but try to get as smooth as possible.
The current you create isn't effected by the size of the filter, but the power of the air pump. I adjusted my pump to a lower setting, as well as adding an air control valve, which allows you to cut off some of the air flow as well (and a check valve so that in case of power failure the water wont back up through the airline tubing). That will be how you dictate the power of the filter with ease, so I suggest adding those if you don't have them already.


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

i would if it can tilt it sideways. you would not have to cut it.


----------



## sugarunicorn (Aug 20, 2013)

Like others have said, just cut the tube so its below the water level and add an air flow valve. 

As far as the size of the sponge itself -- personally I think the bigger, the better as it provides more space for beneficial bacteria to colonize (within reason, anyways). Yours looks fine.

I use a Hydro II Pro rated for 20 gallon tanks in my 10 gal -- its hidden behind some tall foxtail and rotala plants in a back corner and is basically the size of two hydro Is stacked on top of each other -- taller, rather than wider. You can't really tell its there unless you look at the back of the tank. 

I trimmed the tube to about 2 inches. The control valve keeps the bubbles until control so I can adjust current as needed. Works like a charm and its safe for both my betta, and my pygmy and dwarf corys.


----------

